# Are Any Batteries made for Vaping .....NO !



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/6/20)

Many of us are tired of hearing about battery safety.

I must admit that in certain circumstances I am less careful than I was when I was starting out over five years ago. Having said this I must point out that I have done tons of "research", including (but not only) watching every battery Mooch video ever made. 

It is imperative that new vapers take the time to study battery safety. 

It is a modern trend that we use things without knowing how they work. Ask ten random 20-year-old car drivers what happens when they depress the clutch or brake pedal in their car. 

This Mooch video confirms that no battery has ever been made for vaping. He also explains what he believes would be a better battery specially designed for vaping.

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (20/6/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Many of us are tired of hearing about battery safety.
> 
> I must admit that in certain circumstances I am less careful than I was when I was starting out over five years ago. Having said this I must point out that I have done tons of "research", including (but not only) watching every battery Mooch video ever made.
> 
> ...



It really is new technology using old technology, as you know the first mech mods were built by people to use themselves sometimes quite crudely and definitely should of made sure their Wills were in order and used torch batteries for power. Over a decade on and vaping devices have got so high-tech yet they still are using the same old borrowed torch battery technology to power them, it's crazy when you think about it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

